# Very Uninmpressed with Logic 7!!!



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

My car has the premium sound system but you sure cant tell. For this is be such an expensive car i sure expected alot better system..The system in my 2001 Grand Prix sounds better than this. I added a 10in JL W6 for a lil extra bass but the trunk is so enclosed you cant even really tell the difference. I think i want to replace all the speakers in the car.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

u added a 10" JL sub to the logic 7 system? pray tell how u did that because I have been wanting to but thought that adding anythignn aftermarket to the sound system would require overhauling all components of it.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

also keep in mind the logic 7 system was designed for clairty and sounds best when listening to classical/pop/vocal music. If you are bumpin some hiphop/rap then good luck it sounds like crap. I too have the Mark Levinson Logic 7 but the Nakamichi designed system in my gf's IS300 thumps way better.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

jacksprat said:


> also keep in mind the logic 7 system was designed for clairty and sounds best when listening to classical/pop/vocal music. If you are bumpin some hiphop/rap then good luck it sounds like crap. I too have the Mark Levinson Logic 7 but the Nakamichi designed system in my gf's IS300 thumps way better.


regardless of what im playing the sound isnt that great.. and im really not sure how they hooked up the sub and amp because i paid a car audio shop to do it...im not trying to shake the world just wanted better bass and overall sound in the interior..ive been tweaking the EQ non stop but i am just not liking the sound quality


----------



## Boxboss (Dec 25, 2005)

This was the subject of a recent thread on the 6er forum...http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132263 you might want to check it out.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

Boxboss said:


> This was the subject of a recent thread on the 6er forum...http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132263 you might want to check it out.


ok thanks im going to check it out


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

jacksprat said:


> also keep in mind the logic 7 system was designed for clairty and sounds best when listening to classical/pop/vocal music. If you are bumpin some hiphop/rap then good luck it sounds like crap. I too have the Mark Levinson Logic 7 but the Nakamichi designed system in my gf's IS300 thumps way better.


I think you mean Lexicon for the BMW Logic 7.

http://www.lexicon.com/press/press-details.asp?pressID=55

Mark Levinson is in the Lexus.


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

kato23 said:


> My car has the premium sound system but you sure cant tell. For this is be such an expensive car i sure expected alot better system..The system in my 2001 Grand Prix sounds better than this. I added a 10in JL W6 for a lil extra bass but the trunk is so enclosed you cant even really tell the difference. I think i want to replace all the speakers in the car.


Am very suprised at this, i really enjoy the sound from the system and i competed in car audio in the 80's and 90's. Sure it does not have rearview mirror rattleing power.

Would not be supprised if the installer screwed something up doing the install for the sub and amp. Where did he tap for the signal, the 8 inch subs under the front seats? Is it out of phase? Are all the speakers still working? What settings do you have for you Logic 7 and EQ?

Doing a stereo upgrade in the E66 is not going to be easy with keeping all the stock items in the car, is not a simple RCA connector. Trust me on this one, i was on of the first guys to finally figure out how to do it on a E38 while keeping all the stock controls and displays and have $10,000 worth of componants laying around waiting to be put into another car, will not be attempting to do it to this car for awhile.

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/652272/3


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Turn logic 7 totally off, i'll take a picture tomarrow and post it, maybe, of the stereo equilizer getting it's best sound quality.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

NTB said:


> Am very suprised at this, i really enjoy the sound from the system and i competed in car audio in the 80's and 90's. Sure it does not have rearview mirror rattleing power.
> 
> Would not be supprised if the installer screwed something up doing the install for the sub and amp. Where did he tap for the signal, the 8 inch subs under the front seats? Is it out of phase? Are all the speakers still working? What settings do you have for you Logic 7 and EQ?
> 
> ...


they didnt screw up anything the sound quality was already not great thats why i went with a sub in the first pace


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> Turn logic 7 totally off, i'll take a picture tomarrow and post it, maybe, of the stereo equilizer getting it's best sound quality.


I run my at 2.


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

kato23 said:


> they didnt screw up anything the sound quality was already not great thats why i went with a sub in the first pace


Sound quality sucked, so you threw more bass into the mix?

Sorry had to quote that.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

NTB said:


> Sound quality sucked, so you threw more bass into the mix?
> 
> Sorry had to quote that.


yeah i wanted more bass and i added a great woofer and amp for clean bass


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

adding a subwoofer to a factory system will most ALWAY drown out the mids and highs. that JL would easily overpower the component speakers and fill the cabin with too much bass. Looks like you will have to do a full system overhaul man.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

jacksprat said:


> adding a subwoofer to a factory system will most ALWAY drown out the mids and highs. that JL would easily overpower the component speakers and fill the cabin with too much bass. Looks like you will have to do a full system overhaul man.


adding more bass and adjusting the highs in the car can improve sound quality..doesnt drown out anything...i didnt add 5 12in woofers..just one 10in ....that you can barely even hear because the trunk is so enclosed it doesnt allow much sound out...what prompted me to attempt adding a woofer and adjusting the highs was the poor sound quality...it sounds better now than it did b4 but still isnt great...and its not because of the woofer...its a great car but the sound system is not great ..bottom line


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

come on man you shoulda known. BMW never has good sound systems. Their Harmon Kardon premium sound was pretty whack for the money they charged, and the Logic 7 isnt much better. They never had great cup holders either (till now). BMW is has alot of catching up to do on ther navi systems too. Cars like the Acura TL that cost half as much have navi systems that are far better regarding user interface and options.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

jacksprat said:


> come on man you shoulda known. BMW never has good sound systems. Their Harmon Kardon premium sound was pretty whack for the money they charged, and the Logic 7 isnt much better. They never had great cup holders either (till now). BMW is has alot of catching up to do on ther navi systems too. Cars like the Acura TL that cost half as much have navi systems that are far better regarding user interface and options.


Well the Nav is just fine for me...my 750 is flawless besides the sound system which is easily fixed..it still think this may be the best car on the road under 100 grand...i just expected the sound system to be better than it is..but overall im still driving my dream car


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Pictures of what your equalizer will say if you want the best sound quality possible (sorry for blurriness)-


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

my setup is similiar to that except i turned logic 7 all the way up to get more of a surround sound


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

There is not a sound system built that pleases everyone. That is just the way it is.  

Also, there is not a car built that pleases everyone.
That is just the way it is.


----------

